# From Grunge to Beautiful!



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

A little to your right now. 










NOPE! She can't find it...OMG!










Song, REALLY?










Guess she's giving up on the ball.










Mostly, she smelled her way around.










Finally got her far enough away from me to catch her on the run. 










Hi! Aren't I pretty? (messy?)










Ohhh..now there's some work for mom.










Ahhhhhh....the new Song!










Song's signature hop.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Is this better?










A girl feels good with the wind in her face blowing her hair everywhere. It's even better is she can stick her head out of the car window.










Not sure what this was all about...LOL 










Did someone say wind tunnel? 










See? All fluffed up again










Song is playing with me. She does this when she wants me to play with her. She sticks her nose in the grass and then peeks at me out of the corner of her eye inviting me to play. 



















Did someone say I get a tummy rub for being a good girl today? 










My princess.










My princess being cute.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Love your photos and captions.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Ha ha--I didn't think the "befores" were all that bad, but then the "afters"--wow! That's one of the things I love about these Poodles!

Thanks for sharing the wonderful pics!

--Q


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

LOL.....Quossum, if only you had to demat that little princess!!! OMG! She most definitely lost some coat yesterday. I guess the pictures don't really show how filthy she was. The front of her tk was matted into her bands. I almost cried when I saw her running out of the woods. And, she was just as pleased with herself as she could be...LOL!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Billy is his usual handsome self and that Song? GLORIOUS, JUST GLORIOUS!!!!! She has one of the most beautiful poodle faces I have ever seen.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

spoospirit said:


> Ahhhhh......I have been so busy lately


I noticed yesterday u've been MIA for a bit. Good to see Song again!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

I love when you post all your poodle pictures. I feel like I'm watching a movie. Gorgeous!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Countryboy said:


> I noticed yesterday u've been MIA for a bit. Good to see Song again!



Countryboy, I had the misfortune to have the worst flare-up of my Fibromyalgia since I was diagnosed seven years ago. It lasted two months and pretty much put me down. My knees got so bad with osteoarthitis that I was having a lot of trouble being mobile. On top of that, my 34-year-old daughter was diagnosed with the most aggressive breast cancer a woman can get. She had the most powerful chemo mix they can administer and then last Friday, she had a double mastectomy. She may also be facing 25 radiation treatments as well. We also have a 5-week-old litter on the ground now as well. So I had been lying pretty low until just recently. 

My daughter is doing much better, my flare-up has passed, I finally had a series of Synvisc shots in both knees that is working for now and the puppies are out and about now and a lot of fun to work with. Summer is coming fast and we will be busy with puppies as Chantel and Alfie have been bred for a litter in June when this litter will be going to their new homes. I am now very much looking forward to all of the work and the fun we are going to have. I hope to be posting more now as time allows. Oh, and we have a birthday party planned in a couple of weeks for the owners of the puppies from last year's litter. We can't wait to see them!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Geez! Busy girl!! 

All that and ya still find time to feed those poor starving bears. :angel2:

Yr such a kind soul, Spoospirit...


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

WOW! Beautiful pics of beautiful poodles, as always!

And...dang you sure have been a busy and, I'm sure, stressed woman! Glad things are looking and feeling better now!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

It's so nice to see your beautiful poodles and pictures, again, and I'm glad things are going better!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Song is so beautiful! Her after photo really hits ya in the eyes with all that beauty! She has gorgeous ears and hair! She reminds me of Farrah Fawcett, the way her hair is blowing in the wind.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Song is just flat out beautiful! I could look at her pictures for hours. If I ever got a standard poodle, I would want her to look like Song.


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

she is stunning stunning stunning!!!!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Beautiful Pictures! So glad to hear from you and be updated on your daughter. Glad to see everyone is doing ok and I'll keep praying for speedy recoveries.


----------

